# State of Chicago, question. .



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, as I'm on other forum related to old homes.... this person claimed that State of Chicago no longer allows glav piping and fittings. .. only copper... anyone here tell me the update? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

If i were to guess it probably has to do with lead laws.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a good one. You know how they are. I believe since the population is where it is at and they write their own code. They don't need to seek approval form IDPH before enforcement like the rest of the State does.

Just found this on Chicago's website. Looks like they still approve it.

https://www.chicagoplumbingcode.com/chapter-18-29/article-6/18-29-605/table-18-29-605.5/

Not listed for "Water Service" though. >>>>> https://www.chicagoplumbingcode.com/chapter-18-29/article-6/18-29-605/table-18-29-605.4/


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Not true,last job before my retirement in Nov. had thousands of feet of 6",4",3",2 1/2" galv water pipe in it and still being installed today at that site.Inspected every other week by the city inspector.


18-29-605.5 Water distribution pipe.
Water distribution pipe shall conform to NSF 61 and shall conform to one of the standards listed in Table 18-29-605.5. All hot water distribution pipe and tubing shall have a minimum pressure rating of 100 psi (690 kPa) at 1805°F (825°C).
BookmarkTable 18-29-605.5
Water Distribution Pipe

Material
Standard
Brass pipe
ASTM B 43
Chlorinated Polyvinyl Chloride (CPVC) plastic pipe and tubing a
ASTM D 2846; ASTM F 441; ASTM F 442; CSA B 137.6
Polypropylene (PP) plastic pipe and tubing a
ASTM F 1412
PVDF plastic pipe and tubing a
ASTM F 1412
Copper or copper-alloy pipe
ASTM B 42; ASTM B 302
Copper or copper-alloy tubing (Type K, L, or M)
ASTM B 74; ASTM B 88; ASTM B 251; ASTM B 447
Galvanized steel pipe
ASTM A 53




18-29-702.1 Above-ground sanitary drainage and vent pipe.
Above-ground soil, waste and vent pipe shall conform to the respective standard listed in Table 18-29-702.1. The use of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic pipe shall be limited to buildings three stories or less in height intended for residential occupancy. The use of DWV copper tubing shall not be permitted in any structure or plumbing system.
(Amend. Coun. J. 3-27-02, p. 82090, § 3)
BookmarkTable 18-29-702.1
Above-Ground Drainage and Vent Pipe

Material
Standard
Brass pipe
ASTM B 43
Cast-iron pipe hub & spigot c
ASTM A 74; CISPI 301; ASTM A 888
Cast iron pipe hubless a
ASTM A 888; CISPI 301
Copper or copper-alloy pipe
ASTM B 42; ASTM B 302
Copper or copper-alloy tubing (Type K, L, or M)
ASTM 75; ASTM B 88; ASTM B 251; ASTM B 306
Galvanized steel pipe
ASTM A 53
Glass pipe b
ASTMC 1053
Ductile iron pipe b
AWWA C151; AWWA C115
Polyvinyl chloride (PVC) a plastic pipe (Schedule 40)
ASTM D 2665; ASTM D 2449; ASTM F 891 d ; CSA CAN/CSA-B181.2
High silicon content cast iron pipe b
ASTM A 377-1984
Polypropylene or Polyvinylfluorodene (PVDF) a, b
ASTM F1412

a In any building three stories or less in height for residential occupancy only.
b Approved for acid waste only, on private system, not to be connected to the public sewer.
c Lead and oakum joints only.
d Use shall be limited to gravity drainage and venting only and shall not be allowed for pressurized drain, waste or venting applications.
(Amend Coun. J. 3-27-02, p. 82090, § 3; Amend Coun. J. 7-29-15, p. 3537, §


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Gan and leakfree.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

